# Biggets 8Pt Typical Ever Killed In MO On Record



## Brad C. (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought I would show you guys the biggest 8pt net typical ever killed in the state of MO or at least since Boone & Crockett has been established.  

Darin Seabaugh killed this giant back during the 2000 firearm season.  It's net typical score was 176 4/8".  If you know anything about giant 8pt bucks and how difficult and rare for any to make the minimum 170 net typical score for Boone & Crockett as a typical, then you will really appreciate this buck.  This deer was killed in southeast MO in Bollinger county which makes it even more astounding.  







Here's the link.  You can click on the picture to view other MO deer.

http://www.modeerhunter.com/2009MoDeerHallOfFame/Album/slides/z8.html


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 22, 2010)

If I remember correctly after reading about this deer in Whitail Strategies during that time, this buck had 4 tines of 12" or more.  And the 4 circumference measurements were I believe a whopping 42".


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice eight pointer.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 22, 2010)

He's one to brag on.

Hoss


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 23, 2010)

Hoss, I think counting the year of 2008 there are still only 34 8pt bucks on record as making the 170 minimum.  Now figure up them odds and asky yourself what are my chances of killing a Bonne&Crockett 8pt buck that will make the books.  You got a better chance of being struck by lightning probably 5 times in the same place.  

That's why I have a lot of respect for a big 8pt that makes the Deans List so to speak.


----------

